# What is an IPAK?



## camknows (Dec 19, 2007)

So, this is more of a terminology question...

I rebuilt a server connected to a SAN and my boss asked me if I was able to find an IPAK for the server? I don't know what an IPAK is.

Google comes up with pretty much nothing except Pairwise Key. I don't understand where the "I" comes from in the acronym, but I get how the "PAK" is "PAirwise Key".

If it does mean Pairwise Key, how do I get one? I'm really only familiar with the TKIP. Is it the same?

Help a confused tech. :sigh:

Thanks.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

IPAK	Information Protection Assessment Kit


----------



## camknows (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks, tabbed.


----------

